# Stratton or Windham?



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

So Im going to be hitting either Windham or Stratton this Saturday with Emilio's Ski Shop. I think Im leaning towards Stratton a little bit since Im a beginner and they seem to have longer greens there which is nice.

Any input?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

i went to stratton for the first time this season, i'll deff. be going back again. it has a very wide veriety of trails. i think from beginer to advanced stratton is one of the best on the east coast


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Stratton is a much better mt. They still have a ton of snow.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

Trace63 said:


> So Im going to be hitting either Windham or Stratton this Saturday with Emilio's Ski Shop. I think Im leaning towards Stratton a little bit since Im a beginner and they seem to have longer greens there which is nice.
> 
> Any input?


emilio's skip shop going this weekend? never been to one of those bus trips..how are they?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

DEF!!! GOTO STRATTON! they have about quadruple the amount of snow as windham..


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Iv'e been thinking about taking a bus ride..How are they?Do they get crowded?


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

laz167 said:


> Iv'e been thinking about taking a bus ride..How are they?Do they get crowded?


i was wondering that too...who's gone on those bus trips? how are the people who go? i'd like to take one but don't want to get on a bus with ignorant people with bad attitudes..


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

hoboken said:


> i was wondering that too...who's gone on those bus trips? how are the people who go? i'd like to take one but don't want to get on a bus with ignorant people with bad attitudes..


it can be iffy with those trips but they save you so much money so i tend to suck it up..


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

laz167 said:


> Iv'e been thinking about taking a bus ride..How are they?Do they get crowded?


Sheeeet, Ive been on like 4 so far and never had a problem. Its always pretty much full but not annoyingly full. The way there people ALWAYS sleep and on the way back movies are put and people just chill.

Plus paying 80 bucks to go to Vermont with a full day lift ticket isnt exactly anything to complain about.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Ive never been to Stratton, but Windham has been the best mountain out of all the poconos and Hunter. I need to get to Vermont.

Im going to Windham one last time on Sunday.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

revhi said:


> Ive never been to Stratton, but Windham has been the best mountain out of all the poconos and Hunter. I need to get to Vermont.
> 
> Im going to Windham one last time on Sunday.


Nice I'm going to Windham on Sunday too. I hope the rain today and tomorrow won't make it a soggy last day :


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Stratton is definetly the place to go..I was there last month stayed and the mountain and we were blessed with a foot of snow..conditons are always good and it's beginer friendly..Right now they got deals..


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

My last day will be at Mt. Snow next Sunday.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

windham blows soooooooo hard. the park is almost always horrible, the t-bar they had for this horrible rail garden was almost impossible to use, the grooming as mediocre and trails that really needed grooming had none.

not planning on ever going back.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Shankmasterflex said:


> windham blows soooooooo hard. the park is almost always horrible, the t-bar they had for this horrible rail garden was almost impossible to use, the grooming as mediocre and trails that really needed grooming had none.
> 
> not planning on ever going back.


so where do ya usually ride? :dunno:


----------

